# Nick the Knick?



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Is it possible to get NVE in a knick uni? I know Layden will think he will diss out all the Utah on this team (ummm yeah he will) but he would be a real asset to a team thats so starved of succes they have forgotton what a playoff looks like.

I love the Knicks but this current crop couldnt even carry Starks' sneakers...

That said, do the knicks have anything of value to give the warriors?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah. The Warriors are rebuilding and I think they would be happy to unload some of their longer large contracts in exchange for your expiring contracts.

Maybe Antonio McDyess and Kurt Thomas (and maybe the rights to Milos Vujanic) for Nick the Quick and Erick Dampier will happen after the trade restriction ends for Nick the Quick recently having been traded. I'm sure the Warriors want to unload Dampier and this is a way to do it. The Knicks are one of the few teams that have expensive enough expiring contracts that the Warriors want.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i wouldnt really wanna do that. van exel wants to be on a winning team. 

and besides, knicks need to look to the future to try and win a championship- not just barely make the playoffs each year.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Yeah. The Warriors are rebuilding and I think they would be happy to unload some of their longer large contracts in exchange for your expiring contracts.
> 
> Maybe Antonio McDyess and Kurt Thomas (and maybe the rights to Milos Vujanic) for Nick the Quick and Erick Dampier will happen after the trade restriction ends for Nick the Quick recently having been traded. I'm sure the Warriors want to unload Dampier and this is a way to do it. The Knicks are one of the few teams that have expensive enough expiring contracts that the Warriors want.



bhahbabhahahah:no:


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

shame really. I think that NVE would do pretty well at MSG... But that said I dont see anything that the knicks have that will entice the warriors...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

It'll be awesome to have NVE playing for the Knicks. Esp if Antonio McDyess is still on the team and recovers from his injury. The team'll be one of the top teams in the East IMO. 


But I doubt it'll ever happen.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

*Knicks talk Van Exel deal*



> Nick Van Exel's crusade to join the Knicks this season could become a reality.
> According to a league source, the Knicks and Warriors have discussed a trade that would bring Van Exel to New York and send power forward Kurt Thomas and point guard Charlie Ward to Golden State.


Full Article 


It may not be such a fantasy.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> It'll be awesome to have NVE playing for the Knicks. Esp if Antonio McDyess is still on the team and recovers from his injury. The team'll be one of the top teams in the East IMO.
> 
> 
> But I doubt it'll ever happen.


You think? Why would we want to recreate the Denver Nuggets? They weren't so good together before. Trading for Van Exel is just another in a long line of temporary measures to desperatly try and save the team.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

I heard that Nick the Quick may be traded to the Knicks for Kurt "I play center but I am 6'8" Thomas and Charlie Ward. If they Knicks make this deal I think the team will improve with a good PG finally. Although the C position will be a crapshoot.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

no way id give up kurt for him. That would make the knicks the undisputed worst defensive team in the league, and take away the only real post presence the knicks had...unless u count mcdyess as a player on the team


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

NVE doesnt want to play in golden state. why keep thomas when all of those picks were big men. and you still have mcdyess. get a scoring point guard, they are dominant in the east. just look at baron


----------



## Jay-Ballin (Jul 18, 2003)

Golden State is not where Nick wants to be but New York seems like a good place for him. He could play along side vets like Allan Houston and give him a hand full of fans to impress. This may even encourage McDyess to work harder to get back and give the Knicks a run in the east.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

It's a good move for both teams, it clears up cap space for the warriors (ward's contract can be bought out for 2 mil), and they're not going to have a winning season with or without NVE, so make the move, next summer have a nice pick and sign a big name free agent, or 2...


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 
> and besides, knicks need to look to the future to try and win a championship- not just barely make the playoffs each year.


exactly IMO



> Trading for Van Exel is just another in a long line of temporary measures to desperatly try and save the team.


agreed


The sooner the Knicks rebuild, the sooner they will get a championship!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>H2O</b>!
> 
> 
> You think? Why would we want to recreate the Denver Nuggets? They weren't so good together before. Trading for Van Exel is just another in a long line of temporary measures to desperatly try and save the team.



Knick certainly isn't worth a pick, especially at his age. He is also yet another desperation move by Dolan to get us in the playoffs and get some of that playoff TV money. Besides Nick loved dallas I wouldn't be surprised if after his two years with the warriors or whoever, he went back to play with them.


----------

